# [A] Thrall - Gezeitensturm



## Durgan (15. November 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Mitspieler, 

wir, die Gilde "Gezeitensturm" suchen derzeit Mitglieder, aller Levelstufen und Klassen. 

Wir verstehen uns als Feierabend- oder anders ausgedrückt Casual-Gilde. 

Oberste Prioritäten haben bei uns die Einstellung "Alles kann, nichts muss!" und das Gemeinschaftsgefühl innerhalb der Gilde.

Spiel was du magst, es gibt dahingehend keine Vorschrifen. Nur hab Spaß dabei. 
Wir wollen gemeinsam eine lustige Truppe werden mit der man viel Spaß hat und gemeinsam wächst, sowie neue Herausforderunegen zusammen meistert. 

Wir wollen den Spielern eine Plattform bieten, die mehr Wert auf ein gepflegtes Miteinander als auf Itemhatz legen, die nicht fünf mal in der Woche raiden können oder überhaupt wollen. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es uns ein wichtiges Anliegen, dass sich unsere Gemeinschaft aus (geistig) erwachsenen Menschen zusammensetzt. 
Für Neubewerber heißt das, dass ihr mindestens 18 Jahre sein solltet, wobei wir jüngere Mitspieler nicht kategorisch ausschließen, denn auch ein 16jähriger kann die Reife eines Erwachsenen haben (und umgekehrt ) 

Auch Neuankömmlinge in der World of Warcraft sind herzlich Willkommen, die meisten unserer Mitglieder haben schon einige Ingame-Jahre auf dem Buckel und stehen euch daher gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. 

Trotz der Tatsache, dass wir eine Gelegenheitsspielergilde sind sollen in regelmäßigen Abständen Raids durchgeführt werden. Der inzwischen doch sehr variable Schwierigkeitsgrad der Dungeons kommt uns da natürlich zugute, denn auch hier gilt für uns: Lieber den "Boss" erleben, als zig Strategie-Guides durchzulesen, der ein oder andere Wipe gehört dazu. 

Natürlich wäre es auch schön, wenn ihr, wie viele unserer Mitglieder einen kompletten Neustart wagen würdet, aber wir heißen auch "80er" herzlich bei uns Willkommen. 

Was solltet ihr als potenzielle "Gezeitenstürmer" also mitbringen? 

- Erwachsenes, respektvolles Verhalten 
- Spaß am Spiel 
- Interesse am Gildenleben 

Was wir ungern sehen: 

- sogenannten "Itemwahn" 
- Kindisches, unkollegiales Verhalten (kindisch im Sinne von: Bähh, der hat mir meinen Schnulli weggenommen", ein "lol" rutscht uns allen mal raus ) 
- Eigenbrödler 

Also sucht ihr einen Neuanfang auf diesem Realm und habt Intresse meldet euch einfach unter 

*www.gezeitensturm.tk* 

Wir hoffen auf Verstärkung in unseren Reihen, auf Spieler und Spielerinnen, mit denen man auch mal gut Blödsinn machen kann ob im Chat oder später auch im TS. 

Denn Lachen und Spaß sollte dir auch wichtig sein im Spiel,das reale Leben ist schon hart genug, darum schalten wir im Game einfach ab und haben Spaß. 

Viele Grüße[/font]


----------



## Durgan (17. November 2010)

Wir beißen nicht


----------



## Anasiel (19. November 2010)

Wollen wirs hoffen


----------



## Fianonn (19. November 2010)

Wer sagt das wir nciht beißen? das gehört doch zum Spaß dazu oder?..hoff es wird noch bunter bei uns..und noch lustiger,also meldet euch ruhig. (das dürft ihr auch ruhig schon vor dem 7 dez. tun)^^

lg Fia


----------



## Durgan (23. November 2010)

Push


----------



## Durgan (30. November 2010)

Aufwärts


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (30. November 2010)

Das gepushe wirkt nicht sehr "Erwachsen" warum fordert ihr es dann von euren mitgliedern?


----------



## Durgan (30. November 2010)

Naja, der Beitrag war eben ganz unten, um unsere Reihen zu stärken bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig, als auf uns aufmerksam zu machen :/


----------



## Durgan (7. Dezember 2010)

*ausgrab*


----------



## Durgan (18. Dezember 2010)

Und nochmal hoch


----------

